# Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sun.June 14,2015



## dave the wave (May 2, 2015)

held at Penn Cycle Bloomington Minn. Sun. June 14,2015 rain or shine !! swap spaces $15. call gary 612-202-2900  MINNESOTA ANTIQUE & CLASSIC BICYCLE CLUB

24rd. ANNUAL SHOW and SWAP MEET

SUNDAY JUNE 14, 2015

PENN CYCLE - BLOOMINGTON

Valley West Shopping Center
3916 West Old Shakopee Road
Bloomington, Minnesota

The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club's 23rd. annual show and swap meet will be held at Penn Cycle in Bloomington on Sunday June 14, 2015. Address is Valley West Shopping Center, 3916 West Old Shakopee Road. This promises to be a great outdoor vintage bike event. Bring your best antique and classic bikes to the show. You could win the "Best of Show". Have parts or bikes to sell? Need missing bicycle parts? Participate in the swap meet and bike corral (bike corral is for one bicycle for sale). There's plenty of room so no advance registration is required. Penn Cycle will be open for a short time during the later hours of the show for your convenience in obtaining new bike parts and supplies.

HOURS:
Vender Setup 7 am
Open to the Public 8 am - 2 pm
Admission $2 Swap Space $15 Bike Corral $2

MORE INFORMATION:

Minneapolis Antique & Classic Bicycle Club on Facebook

Jon 612-597-6753 or Gary 612-202-2900


----------



## dave the wave (May 30, 2015)

bump............


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 12, 2015)

this Sunday....


----------

